# Sf poe



## troy (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## troy (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## paphioboy (Feb 26, 2016)

Some stunners there! Love the specimen dend papilio..


----------



## troy (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## troy (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## troy (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## abax (Feb 26, 2016)

The POE is the Disneyland of orchids. I do believe you
contracted orchid madness while you were there. Almost
everybody does!


----------



## cattmad (Feb 27, 2016)

No paph vendors?


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks for the photos. Looks to be an amazing show. Did you get anything??


----------



## troy (Feb 27, 2016)

There was o.z. and a few others had paphs mixed in, it seems they weren't very popular, there was alot of dendrobiums


----------



## mormodes (Feb 27, 2016)

cattmad said:


> No paph vendors?



Phrao Orchids was there, Michael Ooi had a few paph species, OZ was there, Paphiness was there. And a smattering elsewhere as Troy says. 

The Den. spectabile in Roy Tokunaga's display was probably 4 ft tall and 4 ft wide, almost every cane had a spike on it. I think its clonal name was Gigantor or Godzilla. I was happy to see a Den got an award it was Hawaii Supreme? Spectacle? Something like that the grex is Big Alex x spectabile - very flat and dark. You'd never know it was half spectabile.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks for the photos.

What was Brett doing there???


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 27, 2016)

What was the funky terrestrial in the middle of the second batch of photos?
Thanks for posting


Elmer Nj


----------



## troy (Feb 27, 2016)

Sorry about the bad pics on some of them, I used my phone and the picture function it has is a p.o.s!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, especially the bridge photos . Wish I could get some of these. 


troy said:


>


BTW, I don't think POE is as big as the old GNYOS show was or Redlands.


----------



## abax (Feb 28, 2016)

POE is definitely not as large as Redland, but it seems HUGE because it's indoors and one is absolutely surrounded
by orchids everywhere. I attended the GNYOS many,
many years ago...was it in Rock Center then? It was a
beautiful show and a lovely setting with lots of natural
light.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2016)

No, I meant when it was at the Winter Gardens at the World Trade center. Much better than at Rock Center.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 28, 2016)

Yes I wouldn't mind one of those terrestrials eric pictured

The trade center show was very nice; especially the gauntlet of vendors


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2016)

Corybas!!! Someone had 2 bulbs on eBay last week.:drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 28, 2016)

Did you bid on them?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2016)

Nope. Too busy.


----------



## Heather (Feb 29, 2016)

I REALLY need to get to this next year....(I know I say this every year! Last year I was all prepared and then got a new job...this year I completely forgot about it! Putting on the calendar now...)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2016)

:rollhappy:


----------

